# Power Query: Reference specific step of another query



## barjoman (Jan 27, 2017)

Greetings Power Users,

In Power Query, there is an option to Reference one query in another. So if I have QueryA with 5 steps:

Source
Step1
Step2
Step3
Step4

I can create a new QueryB that references QueryA by setting Source = QueryA. This always makes the starting point of QueryB the final step of QueryA, and updates accordingly if QueryA is changed.

What I am trying to do is reference Step2 of QueryA and ignore all of the subsequent steps. So the start point of QueryB will be whatever the output of QueryA is as of Step2.

I doubt this is possible, but the hive might have the answer.

Thanks,
Ben


----------



## MarcelBeug (Jan 27, 2017)

No it is not possible. But you can make one query that ends with step2 and use that as the basis for the additional steps in queries A and B.


----------



## barjoman (Jan 28, 2017)

MarcelBeug said:


> No it is not possible. But you can make one query that ends with step2 and use that as the basis for the additional steps in queries A and B.


As I expected. But good to have confirmation. Thanks!


----------



## Matt Allington (Jan 28, 2017)

In addition a to MarcelBeug's comment, if the step you want is mid-query, you could split that query using the split feature creating 2 queries and an end point for the step you need


----------



## MartinL (May 21, 2021)

Matt Allington said:


> In addition a to MarcelBeug's comment, if the step you want is mid-query, you could split that query using the split feature creating 2 queries and an end point for the step you need


Hi Matt
I know this thread is now old, but do you have any pointers to your solution regarding the *Split Feature* in Power Query


----------



## GraH (May 21, 2021)

Hi MartinL,

Select the step in the power query, then simply do a right mouse click and select the option from the context menu:  it's something with Extract previous.


----------



## MartinL (May 21, 2021)

GraH said:


> Hi MartinL,
> 
> Select the step in the power query, then simply do a right mouse click and select the option from the context menu:  it's something with Extract previous.


That feature is awesome. 
I was pulling in the same awkward source 3 times, now I have just split it 3 times and reference the source at the point I need.
Many many thanks


----------



## GraH (May 22, 2021)

Glad to help & thanks for the feedback.


----------

